Ask HN: Best open-source react pdf viewer - EricMeier
======
oguimbal
You will find plenty of wrappers for
[http://mozilla.github.io/pdf.js/](http://mozilla.github.io/pdf.js/) such as
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-pdf](https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-
pdf)

